# Firewall location



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi guys,
I need help trying to find a place to get my 4 gauge power wire through. I have a nissan 240sx se 1995. Any help with wiring codes would be appreciated also. 

Thanks.
Struggling and needing some sound. :cheers:


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Why don't you let an installer worry about that. I took mine to an installer and the only charged me about 45 bucks to install a radio an amp and sub. I don't think it is worth the hassle of trying to run wires and hide them. I sugest going to an installer


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont think it's worth paying someone to do such a simple task. i dont believe in stereos, but that's up to the owner. i've installed plenty of systems, low-budget and high-budget. why pay someone to do something you can do yourself?

but anywho, if you're having that much trouble, drill a hole in the firewall. just make sure you wont hit anything on the other side and make sure you use a rubber grommet as well. it'll keep water out and the wire from fraying.


----------

